# Chaos Terminator configurations



## Malferion (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm wondering what gamers find to be the most cost effective way to use chaos terminators. I can save a lot of points by leaving them with power weapons or I could give all of them lightning claws for a deal more points. I usually use my chaos army to rip the opponents army to shreds in CC, but I am open to every sort of tactic you guys can come up with.
Thanks,
Mal


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

Well i use small squads of 3 or 4, all with combi-meltas and a chainfist. These are my suicide squads a modest cost of 120 for 3 or 150 for 4. I deepstrike them next to armour or other target needing a melta to the face and shoot. This allows them to draw fire away from other units or if ignored wreck havoc on tanks(chainfist) or Troops(powerswords). Typical I use 4 for more survivability, but three might be better since there is alot of melta/plasma guns out there nowadays. So a couple 3 man termi units can usually get their points back or at least come close.


----------



## zbrann91 (Jun 21, 2011)

yeah i pretty much use them as termicide squads as well, or a command squad for a IC in termy armour (Typhus, Abby, ect.) they just lack a lot of wargear that makes SM termies worth taking (like the Stormshield). If I was to take them I would get 4 termy champs with pfists and combiweapons inside a landraider.

Hope this helps


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

I use them in 2 ways. Termicide, as suggested and Abbadon escort. This is done as 4 terminator champions, twin LC and icon of slaneesh. 20 LC attacks at I5 really clears out the infantry. While this does asume a charge, I always give them a land raider so it is fairly likely to happen.


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

I never used the termicide squads myself. But much like mundungu, I run 4 champs with an icon of slaanesh and dual claws with a raider, however one model has to have a chainfist and heavy flamer. At least that's how I have always run mine. And yes like he said, they kill!! Otherwise, if you feel you don't like the slaanesh icon, switch to khorne and get 6 claw/5 fist attacks on the charge. Problem is its an expensive unit when including the raider.


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

I use termicide, a termicide variant and have experimented with chaos assault termi champions.

-Termicide: Cheap and good for killing armor and MCs. But it can scatter outside of the optimal melta range, so don't trust it -too- much.

-Termicide Variant: 3-4 termies with 3 combi-meltas and a single heavy flamer. I find that most enemies don't really kill -all- the terminators after they arrive, as that can take too much firepower they want to use somewhere else. So I give a heavy flamer to the last surviving termi so he can walk to troops that just lost a transport, lootas and other undesirables and roast them. It's cheap and can -really- put a dent in enemy volume of fire. But it still depends on a decent Deepstrike scatter. 

-Assault termies: 4 Terminator champions, 3 lightning claws, 1 chainfist, mark of Khorne. 18 power attacks with rerolling wounds at I4 and 5 chainfist attacks to bust tanks and MCs. It's a bit of a generalist approach in a game that rewards specialization, and it lacks the I5 punch of the slaanesh version, but I since I've been facing Eldar a lot, I5 isn't as impressive as it used to be. And adding the right HQ to the unit can boost whichever aspect you feel is lacking.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I run my termicide with 4 melta, guided by a 3 man biker squad with two melta's, holding a IoC.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

LukeValantine said:


> I run my termicide with 4 melta, guided by a 3 man biker squad with two melta's, holding a IoC.


Is the IoCG also equipped with a melta?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes!


----------



## Chaos40kAD (Apr 25, 2009)

Termicide. Usually a squad of three with combi-plasmas or meltas  It's a little cookie cutter, but it can really pwn MC's or vehicles quick. 

I would agree with Sephyr about I5 being less impressive than it used to be. MoK gives you extra attacks if you decide to put the claws on them.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Marks on termicide are you all crazy why not attach a HQ while your at it?


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

As far as competative, there really is no other way except 3+chainfist+3 combi melta(or plas). Our CC terminators are overpriced and they underperform. Get zerkers if you want a CC punch. (and they can score, aaand are fearless, aaaaand have furious charge ^_^)


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

I agree those points can be better spent on other units. Obliterators can also help fufill some of the terminator role, if you use them for something other than heavy weapons snipers.


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

Obliterators are a bit too expensive to be tossed up close to the enemy in a termicide attack, and they don't have the same volume of fire. In addition, the Heaby Support slot for chaos is already cramped enough as it is, with some of the best units in the codex all vying for the same 3 places. Getting some use out of your elites slot is a good thing.

That said, I think deepstriking the oblits can be a good thing when facing kan walls, to get the lootas or ork bobs from behind with flamers. They don't have enough lascannons to really dent the KFF'ed kan units substantially.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm with Ravner, I rarely use termies, they just don't perform, shame as a 10,000 year old verteran in terminator armour should be pretty much able to kick the ass off anything!

When I do use them, its 3 or 4 to go with Big A as a body guard, and always in a land raider.


----------



## Leper Messiah (Mar 9, 2008)

I play slaanesh and tzeentch alliance against a lot of BA, so I quite like a squad of 5 termies, 3 TLC, 1 vanilla powersword (to allocate crozius/fist wounds to), and 1 chainfist, with IoS. My zerkers are still in their sprues and that's where I would like to keep them for fluff reasons. Besides, I think slaanesh CC termies would do better against BA than zerks since almost every enemy troop has powerarmour and FNP.
With the Slaanesh CC termies I get 15 armour-ignoring hits (12 of which reroll wounds) on the charge at I5, before his DC/AS can lay a hand on me. If I get charged, at least I get my attacks away simultaneously. Then there's the CF guy waiting at I1.
Apart from last week, where I rolled my 15 hit at 4+ to hit and rolled how many hits? 2...
At least the termies' raider killed Tyco and a Baal Pred.
My point is chaos termies have their uses, eg. against marine CC specialists like DC. Of course you concentrate fire on them, but after you've wittled their numbers with shots, you need to charge them with something before they FC you, and better to charge with something that can actually kill them before they can strike back, disallowing armour and FNP saves.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Plasmacide terminators are the absolute bomb. Deep strike 3-5 them beside an icon rhino, preferably where there are a lot of marines or terminators and watch them eradicate stuff. I find that much better than meltacide.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Termicide with Combi Meltas or Plasmas in a squad of 3 is one way. I never use it. 4-5 Termies with LCs and a Chain Fist with either MoS or MoK in a LR. Thats the best use against other SM players in my experiance.


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

I've worked out you can have 6 attacks per terminator- champion, twin LC & MkoK, gives you 3(basic) +1(twin LC) +1(moK) +1 (charging)= 6 give this unit occupying Abbodon & with 5 you can have41 attacks. Imdont use this as it isn't coat effective, I use a champion with LC, a heavy flamer, 2 combiweapons, 2 power fists, 2 Chainfists, just because it is quite cost effective & fits in nicely when expanding lists


----------

